# Punk, please lift some weights!



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

You look pathetic.



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Agree, he doesnt have the champion look. 

He looks like a guy anyone can knock out.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, seriously. He doesn't need to look roided up and huge, but jesus christ, he doesn't have a muscle in his entire body. 
Just look at Bryan or Del Rio, they don't look monstrous or roided up but they look fit and have some muscle.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd like to see a more fit Punk.


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

Is he vegan? That may have something to do with it. Must be hard to build any muscle when not consuming any (meat) lol.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

fpalm


OP please stop being close minded. Pathetic? please

why should he lift weights when hes still pushed the way he is? seems to be working for him


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

WWFVK said:


> Yeah, seriously. He doesn't need to look roided up and huge, but jesus christ, he doesn't have a muscle in his entire body.
> Just look at Bryan or Del Rio, they don't look monstrous or roided up but they look fit and have some muscle.


Yes tonight it was for some reason clearly more apparent than ever. Professional wrestling is all about presentation, champion should look atleast NOT like your average guy.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Agreed with OP. He looks like a regular joe.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

He does lift weights (if his Twitter is any indication).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree he needs to start throwing back protein shakes and taking weight gainers.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

IrishViper said:


> Agreed with OP. He looks like a regular joe.


Coming from the guy who has Bryan in his signature who looks even more of a regular joe than Punk.

Anyway Punk looks fine.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

What are you talking about? Bryan actually has some muscle.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

If he bulked up, his workrate would go way down. Just enjoy his matches, you roid lovers ...


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

What's the name of the over fat guy who was champion? The one that wore a mask, or maybe at one time he was a hippie. I forget. He was a commissioner at one point too.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

DBizzle said:


> If he bulked up, his workrate would go way down. Just enjoy his matches, you roid lovers ...


What's the logic behind this?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

Well ,he( Foley) was actually supposed to look like your average Joe and wasn't supposed to be over because if his in ring work, unlike Punk where he's "the best in the world" in the ring, he's supposed to come off as the best talent on the roster, and that's just not believable with the way he looks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I personally don't think it's required for his character. He isn't supposed to be a musclebound asskicker like a ryback or a Brock Lesnar. I think it's refreshing to see that superstars can make it in this industry with hard work and talent. Anyone can lift weights. I don't think he looks that bad anyway.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Charisma and in-ring skill take priority over the look now. The days of roids and giants are coming to an end.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

antdvda said:


> What's the logic behind this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


I think the cardio suffers when a wrestler gets too big, and therefore the chance to have a long epic match is lessened ...


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

DBizzle said:


> I think the cardio suffers when a wrestler gets too big, and therefore the chance to have a long epic match is lessened ...


um... Dolph Ziggler? 

No one is telling Punk to put on 20 pounds of muscle or anything like that, he'd just look better if he looked more fit


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Coming from the guy who has Bryan in his signature who looks even more of a regular joe than Punk.


No he doesnt. WTF were you watching?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WWFVK said:


> What are you talking about? Bryan actually has some muscle.


He doesn't have much really. A guy like Ziggler has a much better physique than him. 

Any muscle Bryan has is negated by the fact he looks like a midget with a goat beard. Bryan's appearance is way more average joe than Punk's. Bryan looks like the average grocery seller who you would never think was a professional wrestler.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah Punk get roided up so you can start tearing all the muscles in your body and missing huge chunks of time like all the other main eventers WWE has had.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

This forum at times:gun:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

WWFVK said:


> um... Dolph Ziggler?
> 
> No one is telling Punk to put on 20 pounds of muscle or anything like that, he'd just look better if he looked more fit


When has Ziggler ever worked a long epic match? He can't even work a 5 minute control segment without repeating moves and boring the shit out of me.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

How many "top guys" from the past can you name with a physique as weak as his?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Coming from the guy who has Bryan in his signature who looks even more of a regular joe than Punk.
> 
> Anyway Punk looks fine.


While I agree that Punk looks fine, Bryan has more muscle per pound and has a more chiseled look -- especially in the chest, shoulder and stomach regions.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

IrishViper said:


> Agreed with OP. He looks like a regular joe.


When was the last time you stepped out in public?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

antdvda said:


> How many "top guys" from the past can you name with a physique as weak as his?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


that doesnt matter it isnt the [ast anymore, things change believe it or not


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

antdvda said:


> How many "top guys" from the past can you name with a physique as weak as his?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


That's like comparing current MLB players to record-shattering Barry Bonds. It's quite obvious why there's a difference.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Until May said:


> that doesnt matter it isnt the [ast anymore, things change believe it or not


You just proved my point. There are none.

How's the "current" wrestling product looking?

Like garbage.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol @ people saying punk needs to get "roided up" to get a good physique... Considering hes the fucking #2 star in the company right now it wouldnt be hard to get a top trainer and nutritionist for punk to get his ass in shape. If he actually tried he could easily get a physique like ziggler or rhodes. I've seen a few vids of punk working out and he trains like a fucking girl. A typical 16 year old that lifts a few times a week and parties every weekend and has no idea how to diet has a better physique than punk does.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

antdvda said:


> You just proved my point. There are none.
> 
> How's the "current" wrestling product looking?
> 
> ...


fpalm

it doesnt look like garbage we have tons of promising guys in sandow,punk,bryan,rhodes, sheamus(if you like that sorta thing), cesaro, rollins.

the list goes on


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

I would say he does lift but even if he doesn't he is damn strong
He almost got Big Show up for the GTS and I remember him hitting Umaga with the GTS a few years back.
There are guys on the roster that are more muscular than Punk that don't display his power.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

This made me laugh. That being said, I actually think he looks fine. Not everybody has to be a roided up musclehead.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not even really a Punk fan but it needs to be said, he does lift weights, but it's obvious that you don't if you think he doesnt train just because he's not 225+. What you mean to say is "Punk, please take steroids". 

Being 'straight edge' means he can't do steroid cycles a few times a year to stay jacked like most WWE wrestlers do. He's in good shape for a natural athlete, but he's not a drug-abusing ex-bodybuilder like many wrestlers are, what do you expect? A natural athlete at 5'11 isnt going to get much bigger than ~180-190 pounds naturally without gaining fat. If you want punk to have six pack abs he'd have to cut and get leaner and smaller, only with steroids would he get leaner AND bigger.

Learn a thing or two about fitness and bodybuilding before you assume someone doesnt lift weights because they're not 220+ and lean at 5'11.. people who just lift weights don't attain that size, people who take steroids do.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wrestling02370 said:


> This made me laugh. That being said, I actually think he looks fine. Not everybody has to be a roided up musclehead.


He's the guy next door champion.

That looks like he does hardcore drugs, and then you find out that he is straight edge. 

and then you're confused.

So you watch him closely. 

and say he looks funny so you have something to bitch about.

:cool2


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

itsmadness said:


> Lol @ people saying punk needs to get "roided up" to get a good physique... Considering hes the fucking #2 star in the company right now it wouldnt be hard to get a top trainer and nutritionist for punk to get his ass in shape. If he actually tried he could easily get a physique like ziggler or rhodes. I've seen a few vids of punk working out and he trains like a fucking girl. A typical 16 year old that lifts a few times a week and parties every weekend and has no idea how to diet has a better physique than punk does.


Spoken like someone who doesnt know anything about bodybuilding.. LOL @ thinking its just a matter of eating right and getting a special trainer to defy what is naturally possible. I bet you think thats all actors do to get in shape for movies huh? 30lbs of muscle in 3 months, I guess he had dat dere special training and nutrition! No steroids at all! Nope!

Seriously though.. Both ziggler and rhodes are confirmed as having used steroids. let me guess, you didn't know that before making that statement? Ziggler has ran many steroid cycles in his life and was suspended for it years back, you really think he stays that ripped just by eating right and training a certain way? LOL.

Cody got almost suspended recently for steroids but got a paid 'doctors note' to say it was prescribed, nonetheless both of them have injected testosterone into themselves to attain better physiques. Wanna try giving me an example of a physique you think Punk should have without taking steroids? Go on, i'll wait.. the list of natural athletes in WWE is a short one.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

I read somewhere that he gets very little sleep on a regular basis. No sleep equals no muscle growth no matter how hard you lift.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> I'm not even really a Punk fan but it needs to be said, he does lift weights, but it's obvious that you don't if you think he doesnt train just because he's not 225+. What you mean to say is "Punk, please take steroids".
> 
> Being 'straight edge' means he can't do steroid cycles a few times a year to stay jacked like most WWE wrestlers do. He's in good shape for a natural athlete, but he's not a drug-abusing ex-bodybuilder like many wrestlers are, what do you expect? A natural athlete at 5'11 isnt going to get much bigger than ~180-190 pounds naturally without gaining fat. If you want punk to have six pack abs he'd have to cut and get leaner and smaller, only with steroids would he get leaner AND bigger.
> 
> Learn a thing or two about fitness and bodybuilding before you assume someone doesnt lift weights because they're not 220+ and lean at 5'11.. people who just lift weights don't attain that size, people who take steroids do.


That's too much common sense for this juvenile forum.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I honestly think in his contract it was mentioned he had to start lifting weights and pack on some muscle. We all saw him get into better shape when he first got the title, and he was increasing in size for even a little bit. 

I'm guessing that him getting flabbier now might mean he is dropping the title to Cena at NOC. I thought Punk was fine around Survivor Series last year, but his gimmick doesn't fit his physique. (remember Mick Foley was WWE champ and he was fat).


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

He got in Lawler's face like some tough guy and Lawler was like twice the size of him. If you don't have a problem with that then that's fine. Because you're right, there are other things that make a great champion than just size.

But I'll say it again. He's half the size of Jerry Lawler.

Jerry Lawler.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

doesnt look much different than flair did in his prime


----------



## JohnnyBones84 (Jul 31, 2012)

He'll look weird all muscular. He needs a good shave or better looking haircut. I actually liked his combed back hair style, not sure why he decided to get a buzz cut and keep his scruffy beard.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

JobbyJobberson said:


> He got in Lawler's face like some tough guy and Lawler was like twice the size of him. If you don't have a problem with that then that's fine. Because you're right, there are other things that make a great champion than just size.
> 
> But I'll say it again. He's half the size of Jerry Lawler.
> 
> Jerry Lawler.


Jerry Lawler also has a protruding gut that makes him look large.

Punk still has the better physique.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Daniel Bryan has a more restrictive diet then Punk, but his arms are much larger. Sure he looks like an "average joe" but he has the biceps. Punk has nothing.


It's not really make-or-break, but Punk should accept that bigger guys get bigger pushes (generally), so it would benefit his career to pack on some muscle.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Leechmaster said:


> Jerry Lawler also has a protruding gut that makes him look large.
> 
> Punk still has the better physique.


Doesn't matter. Jerry Lawler is not a big guy. He should not tower over your WWE champion.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Too much cardio plowing Lita killed his physique.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

"IM THE BEST WRESTLER IN DA WORLD! YET IM WINDED AFTER A MATCH WITH JERRY FUCKING LAWLER! AND I DONT HAVE A SINGLE MUSCELE IN MY ENTIRE BODY"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Royce Gracie beat Ken Shamrock on more than one occasion.
He waited 170 pounds. You think you could have knocked out Royce Gracie?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

WWFVK said:


> "IM THE BEST WRESTLER IN DA WORLD! YET IM WINDED AFTER A MATCH WITH JERRY FUCKING LAWLER! AND I DONT HAVE A SINGLE MUSCELE IN MY ENTIRE BODY"


damn, u funny

like charlie murphy or some shit


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Upstate Scrappy said:


> Is he vegan? That may have something to do with it. Must be hard to build any muscle when not consuming any (meat) lol.


There are plenty of vegan body builders. Being muscled up is not directly tied to diet.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> Royce Gracie beat Ken Shamrock on more than one occasion.
> He waited 170 pounds. You think you could have knocked out Royce Gracie?


No, but any current top ten heavyweight in the world today could and that's the point he's making.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That man, Cain Velasquez, destroyed Brock Lesnar. He doesn't look to much better than Punk, does he? My point is that looks do not equate to ones abilities to kick some ass. It is completely believable that Punk could be the best wrestler in the world. his gimmick works.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Btw, just saying punk needs to get in better shape does not mean he Needs to juice at all. If he cleans up his diet and gets on a proper routine he could either a. Pack on size quick or b. cut down the fat he has now and be chiseled out depending on the routine he chose. If he cleaned up his diet and trained properly, he could easily attain a hbk 95-98 look. Before anyone bashes me, I'm a straight edge, natural bodybuilder, and know for a fact it can be done, esp with someone like punk who not only has a solid base to start, but also has all the resources anyone could possibly need to get in shape (trainers, dietitians, doctors, chefs, all on hand).


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Blueforce7 said:


> That man, Cain Velasquez, destroyed Brock Lesnar. He doesn't look to much better than Punk, does he? My point is that looks do not equate to ones abilities to kick some ass. It is completely believable that Punk could be the best wrestler in the world. his gimmick works.


This is not a legitimate argument.

MMA is a REAL sport. I repeat: a REAL sport. Pro Wrestling is fake theater. You have to LOOK the part.

Apples and oranges...


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> I'm not even really a Punk fan but it needs to be said, he does lift weights, but it's obvious that you don't if you think he doesnt train just because he's not 225+. What you mean to say is "Punk, please take steroids".
> 
> Being 'straight edge' means he can't do steroid cycles a few times a year to stay jacked like most WWE wrestlers do. He's in good shape for a natural athlete, but he's not a drug-abusing ex-bodybuilder like many wrestlers are, what do you expect? A natural athlete at 5'11 isnt going to get much bigger than ~180-190 pounds naturally without gaining fat. If you want punk to have six pack abs he'd have to cut and get leaner and smaller, only with steroids would he get leaner AND bigger.
> 
> Learn a thing or two about fitness and bodybuilding before you assume someone doesnt lift weights because they're not 220+ and lean at 5'11.. people who just lift weights don't attain that size, people who take steroids do.


So he NEEDS steroids to look something like this?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

antdvda said:


> This is not a legitimate argument.
> 
> MMA is a REAL sport. I repeat: a REAL sport. Pro Wrestling is fake theater. You have to LOOK the part.
> 
> ...


none of that made a lick of sense

sent from my laptop using the internet


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Redead said:


> none of that made a lick of sense
> 
> sent from my laptop using the internet


Actually it makes perfect sense.

Maybe I missed it, but since when was it not a requirement for the top stars (other than fat guys) to be built and muscular?




Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

NonCentz said:


> Btw, just saying punk needs to get in better shape does not mean he Needs to juice at all. If he cleans up his diet and gets on a proper routine he could either a. Pack on size quick or b. cut down the fat he has now and be chiseled out depending on the routine he chose. If he cleaned up his diet and trained properly, he could easily attain a hbk 95-98 look. Before anyone bashes me, I'm a straight edge, natural bodybuilder, and know for a fact it can be done, esp with someone like punk who not only has a solid base to start, but also has all the resources anyone could possibly need to get in shape (trainers, dietitians, doctors, chefs, all on hand).




What do you mean clean up his diet and get a proper routine? Explain to us what in his current diet and routine he has to change? 

Don't get me wrong, there's no question he would be better off with a regular sleep schedule and possibly less days on the road wrestling, but at the end of the day CM Punk has shitty genetics. No ifs ands or buts. Believe me John Cena would still look good with the exact routine Punk has. Same with the Rock.. If you guys don't think Punks aware that he doesn't have a six pack then your pretty ignorant. If heard him mention of Colt's podcast....he talks all the time about people giving him shit for being small or thinking he doesnt lift.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no, it doesnt

punk has a unique look, and is in great physical conditioning

half the complaints about the roster is how they seemingly blend together because of being so vanilla


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Redead said:


> no, it doesnt
> 
> punk has a unique look, and is in great physical conditioning
> 
> half the complaints about the roster is how they seemingly blend together because of being so vanilla


His look is fine but his body sucks. He is a top guy, he should be held to the same standards of all the other pervious top guys.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

antdvda said:


> This is not a legitimate argument.
> 
> MMA is a REAL sport. I repeat: a REAL sport. Pro Wrestling is fake theater. You have to LOOK the part.
> 
> ...


What are they trying to look like? Athletes, that's what. What does Punk look like? An athlete. He's looking his part just fine.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Annihilus said:


> I'm not even really a Punk fan but it needs to be said, he does lift weights, but it's obvious that you don't if you think he doesnt train just because he's not 225+. What you mean to say is "Punk, please take steroids".
> 
> Being 'straight edge' means he can't do steroid cycles a few times a year to stay jacked like most WWE wrestlers do. He's in good shape for a natural athlete, but he's not a drug-abusing ex-bodybuilder like many wrestlers are, what do you expect? A natural athlete at 5'11 isnt going to get much bigger than ~180-190 pounds naturally without gaining fat. If you want punk to have six pack abs he'd have to cut and get leaner and smaller, only with steroids would he get leaner AND bigger.
> 
> Learn a thing or two about fitness and bodybuilding before you assume someone doesnt lift weights because they're not 220+ and lean at 5'11.. people who just lift weights don't attain that size, people who take steroids do.


http://www.muscleandstrength.com/transformations/dj-castano

I am a straight edge natural bodybuilder, and have never and will never juice in my life. Don't throw out general assumptions and think attaining a look is impossible without steroids. Fact is, with the right program and diet punk would have just as good a look as I do here. The fact that he doesn't shows there is something off with his training or diet. Im also a certified personal trainer. If given 6 months to a year just training and feeding punk I could have him looking much better than he does now in terms of body image. I'm not even bothered with punks look, I'm just saying, don't throw out assumptions and tell people they don't know what they're talking about when I'm living proof that a straight edge natural athlete can have a big look, without being 250 lbs.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

WWFVK said:


> Yeah, seriously. He doesn't need to look roided up and huge, but jesus christ, he doesn't have a muscle in his entire body.
> Just look at Bryan or Del Rio, they don't look monstrous or roided up but they look fit and have some muscle.


And here we have the token Bryan mark contributing with the obligatory reason for why Bryan is better, even though he's not part of the conversation.

This needs to be a rule of this site.

Bossy's Law-without fail, when on a wrestling website on the internet, a poster will eventually throw in a remark about how Daniel Bryan is better or the best. This is also prevalent in conversations and threads that have nothing to do with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

He's a vanilla midget that doesn't have the look of a wwe champion wwe should bring back Kevin Nash and make him champ ratings will skyrocket


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

antdvda said:


> You look pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


You're sitting on your ass on an internet forum, and you're telling a PROFESSIONAL WRESTLER to lift weights? YOU'RE talking about someone being pathetic? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

These guys could wrestle with the best of them. And at least they gave a shit enough to work on their physique.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Blueforce7 said:


> What are they trying to look like? Athletes, that's what. What does Punk look like? An athlete. He's looking his part just fine.












Screams athlete....


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

fathergll said:


> What do you mean clean up his diet and get a proper routine? Explain to us what in his current diet and routine he has to change?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there's no question he would be better off with a regular sleep schedule and possibly less days on the road wrestling, but at the end of the day CM Punk has shitty genetics. No ifs ands or buts. Believe me John Cena would still look good with the exact routine Punk has. Same with the Rock.. If you guys don't think Punks aware that he doesn't have a six pack then your pretty ignorant. If heard him mention of Colt's podcast....he talks all the time about people giving him shit for being small or thinking he doesnt lift.


I never said I knew exactly what his diet was, but I can tell you, without a doubt in my mind, that his diet isn't as clean as it should be. If it was, even with "shitty" genetics he'd have a different look. And if you think punk has shitty genetics you don't know what you're talking about. He's 6'1-6'2" and has a very solid base, both in his upper and lower body, to where, if he dropped down to 10% bf or lower be would look shredded out of his mind. If I were to give you an accurate guess now of his bf I'd say he's about 15-16. Also changing his routine to something like Layne nortons PHAT would allow him to cut down thebf while still attaining power. Like I said, I'm not even complaining about punks look, I enjoy it, but that's a basic way for you to understand how he could change his look, and I 100% guarentee it would work, because it's worked on clients I've trained with far, far worse genetics than punk,


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Men discussing other men's looks, looks that don't hinder the performers ability in ring or on the microphone. Yeah, that doesn't scream for a closet check or anything.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

No one is telling him to take roids. Getting in great shape does not mean you have to fuckin take steroids. Tone up!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Punk's character isn't one that projects muscle, it's one that projects someone with a more techincal background. High kicks and submissions. He almost gave Big Show a GTS :troll:


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> And here we have the token Bryan mark contributing with the obligatory reason for why Bryan is better, even though he's not part of the conversation.
> 
> This needs to be a rule of this site.
> 
> Bossy's Law-without fail, when on a wrestling website on the internet, a poster will eventually throw in a remark about how Daniel Bryan is better or the best. This is also prevalent in conversations and threads that have nothing to do with Daniel Bryan.


Uh... I didn't bring up Bryan to say he's better, I brought him up because he's also a smaller guy (like Punk) and looks in shape and fit, also did you miss where I also brought up Del Rio? I broyught him up because he doesn't look roided up or anything, but still has a good look (fit and whatnot)

Nice one though, you got all that from a comment talking about their physical looks, not sure how that happens but props to you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This whole page is fucked.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Punk's character isn't one that projects muscle, it's one that projects someone with a more techincal background. High kicks and submissions. He almost gave Big Show a GTS :troll:


What does his technical ability have to do with his weak body? 

Savage
HBK
Brett
Benoit
Malenko
Angle
and on and on and on....


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> I'm not even really a Punk fan but it needs to be said, he does lift weights, but it's obvious that you don't if you think he doesnt train just because he's not 225+. What you mean to say is "Punk, please take steroids".
> 
> Being 'straight edge' means he can't do steroid cycles a few times a year to stay jacked like most WWE wrestlers do. He's in good shape for a natural athlete, but he's not a drug-abusing ex-bodybuilder like many wrestlers are, what do you expect? A natural athlete at 5'11 isnt going to get much bigger than ~180-190 pounds naturally without gaining fat. If you want punk to have six pack abs he'd have to cut and get leaner and smaller, only with steroids would he get leaner AND bigger.
> 
> Learn a thing or two about fitness and bodybuilding before you assume someone doesnt lift weights because they're not 220+ and lean at 5'11.. people who just lift weights don't attain that size, people who take steroids do.


Also how do you explain people in prison? or muscular looking guys in the early 1900s? lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

BULLY said:


> This whole page is fucked.


It's a good representation of the thread itself.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

Avon Barksdale said:


> No one is telling him to take roids. Getting in great shape does not mean you have to fuckin take steroids. Tone up!


Exactly. Liek I said before, no one is telling him to gain 40 pounds of muscle, just get more fit.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

WWFVK said:


> Also how do you explain people in prison? or muscular looking guys in the early 1900s? lol


Check my posts ITT both you and I have debunked his myth


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Bob the Jobber said:


> It's a good representation of the thread itself.


I guess you are too sophisticated of a pro wrestling fan to expect the top wrestlers to look muscular?

Is that an antiquated expectation?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

antdvda said:


> I guess you are too sophisticated of a pro wrestling fan to expect the top wrestlers to look muscular?
> 
> Is that an antiquated expectation?
> 
> ...


I expect them to be entertaining, and Punk is. Everything else is secondary.

This is not a difficult concept.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Men discussing other men's looks, looks that don't hinder the performers ability in ring or on the microphone. Yeah, that doesn't scream for a closet check or anything.


No real stranger then grown men discussing about wrestling in which half naked men grapple each other in matches. I have no problem with people discussing looks of wrestlers, considering professional wrestling is a big display of image and presentation.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So we discovered that's it really personal preference if a WWE wrestler needs to look big and ripped to get over, or just be a good ring performer and good on the mic. Really nothing new in this thread.

Like I said though, Punk was getting in fine shape. He wasn't blowing up or anything, just looked more solid. I think the issue is that he is looking more flabby now, and people see that as him not putting out as great as an effort. But you can also argue that he saw no reason for him to get bigger or more solid, so he stopped bothering. I personally liked Punk's physique (_so much ****_) best around SS in 2011. If wrestlers are supposed to be doing scheduled workouts and pass strength tests, then he shouldn't be getting more flabby, just staying the same.

Probably all the drinking he does.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

playgirl.com


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

antdvda said:


> This is not a legitimate argument.
> 
> MMA is a REAL sport. I repeat: a REAL sport. Pro Wrestling is fake theater. You have to LOOK the part.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. WWE is not MMA or real sport. Why people keep bringing up MMA fighters to defend punk is beyond me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

OP really? fpalm This is such an old school view of what wrestlers should look like.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

andersonasshole900 said:


> OP really? fpalm This is such an old school view of what wrestlers should look like.


Expecting the top wrestlers in the company to look built is considered "old school"?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

If that's the case then being old school should be considered a point of pride.

Old school as in virtually every single great wrestler there ever was....that old school?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks are so important today that even Jericho beefed up before his return. Oh, wait...


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Looks are so important today that even Jericho beefed up before his return. Oh, wait...











Actually...
He looked in the best shape he's been in in a while.

Since when are looks not important in wrestling?




Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

antdvda said:


> Actually...
> He looked in the best shape he's been in in a while.
> 
> Since when are looks not important in wrestling?
> ...


yes there was a time when jericho simply didn't care and became all pudgy.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

who cares if he he's muscley he is fucking great on the mic,in the ring,on the commentry,.,,

lets have all wrestlers generic and muscley looking.... no i want a skinny junkie lookin guy in there too... more variety...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

antdvda said:


> These guys could wrestle with the best of them. And at least they gave a shit enough to work on their physique.





Funny that you post a picture of 2 guys who's physique was the least impressive thing about them.


Bret has said numerous times that he didn't really have a good body.


And Austin is someone who on multiple occasions has cut a promo joking about his "beer belly".


Those were the worst examples to use.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Funny that you post a picture of 2 guys who's physique was the least impressive thing about them.
> 
> 
> Bret has said numerous times that he didn't really have a good body.
> ...


Worst possible examples yet they still have a better physique that Punk. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Punk doesn't even lift. He only watches Jackie Chan movies and imitates.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

One of Punk's major USP's is the fact he DOES look like an ordinary joe.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

He really looks deplorable. It's a wonder that he has so much success, and now he's the focal point of the show looking like that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Punk does not need to be built like a brick wall. He looks fine the way he is. He looks healthy in live in person. He does work out and some know that. His character is also fine without the extra build.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Thread summary: People who don't lift weights see wrestlers who have abused steroids their whole careers, and assume thats what people automatically looks like when they lift weights. Thus people see CM Punk and assume he does not lift weights because he's not 225-250 lbs lean and jacked. People are wrong.

The fact is virtually everyone on the roster is on steroids or has been in the past. The only reason Punk hasn't, I assume, is because of his 'straight edge' lifestyle. As for other people, just because they're not Ryback/Mason Ryan size doesnt mean they're not using. Rey Mysterio has used repeatedly for fucks sake, size has nothing to do with it. Many steroids are used for burning fat more so than building mass (Clen, etc). Ziggler is running fat burning steroids regularly to stay that ripped & gain size, and he was suspended for it a few years back.

Recent users: Ziggler, Cody, Sin Cara, Heath Slater, Curt Hawkins, Wade Barret ran a cycle while he was injured. anyone who gets a main event push and magically gains a TON of size in the span of a few months is suspicious.. because that is not possible naturally without gaining fat. Many of them also bear the tell-tale sign of gyno man-tits leftover from the massive rise in hormones (and improper PCT). If you know bodybuilding, you can tell just by looking at their physique vs. how they looked a few months prior.

Also anyone who might question why wrestlers use it.. my air conditioning repairman admitted to me he's used steroids and offered to hook me up with a contact if I wanted to buy some. What that means is: People with nothing to gain from their physique are using steroids just out of ego/insecurity.. so what the hell makes you think every wrestler on the roster isnt partaking in order to have a better career?


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

HHH Mark said:


> He really looks deplorable. It's a wonder that he has so much success, and now he's the focal point of the show looking like that.



He's at the top because it makes Linda look good. "WWF Attitude never happened. we are WWE and our champion is Drug Free". 

People think if someone is muscular than he must be on the juice. If you want to get fit you have to be dedicated. Clearly Punk is not ready to make such a commitment. Check out Destination X Before the Bell. Aries talks about being the best is more than just what goes on in the ring. good stuff.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

He looks shit. Needs to seriously hit the gym more often.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk looking like an average man is exactly the reason why he should be a top babyface still... he's more relatable.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Annihilus said:


> Thread summary: People who don't lift weights see wrestlers who have abused steroids their whole careers, and assume thats what people automatically looks like when they lift weights. Thus people see CM Punk and assume he does not lift weights because he's not 225-250 lbs lean and jacked. People are wrong.
> 
> The fact is virtually everyone on the roster is on steroids or has been in the past. The only reason Punk hasn't, I assume, is because of his 'straight edge' lifestyle. As for other people, just because they're not Ryback/Mason Ryan size doesnt mean they're not using. Rey Mysterio has used repeatedly for fucks sake, size has nothing to do with it. Many steroids are used for burning fat more so than building mass (Clen, etc). Ziggler is running fat burning steroids regularly to stay that ripped & gain size, and he was suspended for it a few years back.
> 
> ...


If you are trying to say that Punk does indeed dedicate his time lifting weights then he needs to fire himself because it's not working.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Kalashnikov said:


> Punk looking like an average man is exactly the reason why he should be a top babyface still... he's more relatable.


This is freakin wrestling. Your not supposed to look like the average man. You are supposed to look larger than life. The last thing you want to do is look average.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What IWC think the average man looks like:









What the average man REALLY looks like:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

antdvda said:


> This is freakin wrestling. Your not supposed to look like the average man. You are supposed to look larger than life. The last thing you want to do is look average.


Really???


----------



## JackbagBitch (May 29, 2011)

You guys should demonstrate some lifting techniques he could use


----------



## TexasRangerCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

He makes eddie Guerrero a person who was 4 inches smaller than him looks bigger than him LOL XD

And I'm as tall CM punk, I don't do ANY training whatsoever and I'm at least as big as he is.

CM Punk is small as hell for a wrestler.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

TexasRangerCarl said:


> He makes eddie Guerrero a person who was 4 inches smaller than him looks bigger than him LOL XD


The reason Eddie looked bigger was because of his ripped physique, which was attained by juicing, which subsequently played a part in his untimely death. Not a great example to use, unless you are an advocate for wrestlers taking steroids to achieve a more ripped physique but sacrificing their life whilst doing so.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

If you are a well adjusted and mentally secure hetrosexual man then *WHY WOULD YOU EVEN CARE WHAT ANOTHER GUY LOOKS LIKE?!*

logic would dictate that the worse a guy looks the better YOU would look by comparison, unless its the opposite case for you


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't get a lot of what people are trying to say. The response to 'punk should put on weight' seems to be 'why should he do steroids'.
Ok...how are these at all related? Your effectively saying that anyone in better shape than punk is on steroids...? 
I'm in slightly better shape than him with no steroids, as are probably many others on this forum.
I know guys in far better shape without steroids & I'm sure you all do too.

No-one is saying punk should turn into mason ryan! Just that he could get in better shape.

Lastly, to all the people who brought up D-Bryan as a retort, yes he is definitely short. But he's clearly beefed up & looks legit because of it.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

Normally I don't have a problem with a wrestler being lean or a little chubby, but the guy has been champion for almost a year and he still has a jiggly tummy and pretty lean arms. He needs a diet with daily cardio & strength training routines pronto.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

I say, new forum rule. Every time you want to talk shit about a wrestlers figure you have to post a picture of yourself first. That way, we can have a good laugh at how 'beast' some of you claimers are.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

He's characterization has been pretty much the result of plot armouring.

In real life, people like him are usually the ones who beg you for cupcakes on the street.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Doesn't matter. Jerry Lawler is not a big guy. *He should not tower over your WWE champion*.


I don't know what you were looking at, but it was clear that Punk was actually taller than Lawler.



Bob the Jobber said:


> It's a good representation of the *forum* itself.


Fixed.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

He should be an IC Champ, not world champ. He would of been great to make the IC belt relevant again.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Meh, when he's in ring he looks like he could kick most people's asses. Probably a metabolism thing, he doesn't put on much muscle so he makes up for it by being once of the best wrestlers.

As much as I like looking at big muscly men, actually I don't really come to think of it, I prefer watching people put on good wrestling matches more. It's why I watch wrestling rather then weight lifting or Mr Universe.

Edit: O.K, after seeing the photo below me I wouldn't mind if he could put on a little more muscle, one of the reasons he doesn't draw as well as others is because of his look and it looks like he has the ability to have that look to a certain degree.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


nice find


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

The days of roided up muscle guys are ending so STFU OP . Punk's character is the best WRESTLER in the world . Not the best steroid taker in the world .




lancaster223 said:


> He's characterization has been pretty much the result of plot armouring.
> 
> In real life, people like him are usually the ones who beg you for cupcakes on the street.


+1


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Lazy fat fuck. that's all I ever think every time this douchebag comes on screen with his gut hanging out.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

some people are just small-boned.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Who cares what he looks like? Can you not enjoy a promo or a match unless he has rippling muscles? Some weird fucking people on here.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

obviously photoshopped


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

antdvda said:


> You look pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


pretty sure he has more muscle in his pinky than all of the IWC combined


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DAT SKINNYFATASS


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

this is a pretty "rainbow" thread. Punk entertains me, which is why he's in the main event and Jack Swagger is a jobber


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Big muscles and low body fat doesn't say much about how good of a fighter you are (nor how good a wrestler you are as many muscular wrestlers look hilariously immobile). I take it those that ask for that don't follow real martial arts, and far less have trained and competed themselves.

Take a look at Anderson Silva, arguably the pound for pound best mixed martial artist ever. That's a real fighter.


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

He apparently drinks 5+ cans of pepsi every day (which have something like 12 spoons of sugar in them PER CAN)
then he goes on interviews and complains about being "skinny-fat" and working 'as hard as he possibly can...' to gain muscle mass.

Well maybe drinking sugar-filled sodas and posting on twitter in the spare time has something to do with it...


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

You know, CM Punk really does have the LOOK. So it doesn't matter if he's got the muscles.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking 'legit' in the eyes of casuals & especially kids is a huge part of being over... To say your size/body doesn't matter to the WWE universe isn't true regardless of whether you think it matters or not.
If punk looked like a threat, kids would see him as one.

To whoever mentioned Anderson silva, 1) wwe isn't real so its irrelevant 2) silva's still shredded


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

I wasn't gonna comment but he looked way out of shape last night, he should work harder in the gym, not like I'm a big fan of size but he should gain some more muscles because he looks like a guy that have more tattoos than muscles. Didn't notes that until last night.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So all the Punk haters are scraping the barrel to find more excuses on why the guy is a failure. Great mic skills, great wrestler, great charisma...fuck it, let's talk about how UNBELIEVABLY OUT OF SHAPE he is. This fucking thread needs to be chokeslammed in a casket and set on fire and then thrown in the river.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

He doesn't have to be all-muscle, but he should lose that gut he seems to have gotten.

Again, doesn't have to musclebound, just fit.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> So all the Punk haters are scraping the barrel to find more excuses on why the guy is a failure. Great mic skills, *great wrestler*, great charisma...fuck it, let's talk about how UNBELIEVABLY OUT OF SHAPE he is. This fucking thread needs to be chokeslammed in a casket and set on fire and then thrown in the river.


No, he's not. More than half the roster's more talented than him.


> great charisma


Only in the IWC spectrum.


> mic skills


Anybody could rip anybody's real life flaws. I could cut a promo on him looking like DJ Qualls and it would be way more accurate than anything he had ever said in his entire career.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lancaster223 said:


> No, he's not. More than half the roster's more talented than him.


More than half the roster? Name these guys then, enlighten me. Not that I give a shit mind you.

Oh I've seen your past posts in the Raw thread. I should've known.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought WWE provided their _superstars_ with trainers and some what of a nutritional expert? I know Cena has one, they included it on his DVD. With all that help, I feel like Punk's body would naturally reflect a better physique if he was putting in proper time at the gym and dieting properly. If this is the case, then Punk is just not giving a damn. That upsets me that he is the WWE champion, but doesn't necessarily care.

If it's not the case, then I hope he retains at NOC.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

lancaster223 said:


> No, he's not. More than half the roster's more talented than him.
> 
> Only in the IWC spectrum.
> 
> Anybody could rip anybody's real life flaws. I could cut a promo on him looking like DJ Qualls and it would be way more accurate than anything he had ever said in his entire career.


Punk will rip you off. Only the two dogs in your avatar is real but you're not, you're just another troll who runs his mouth and then disappear from any further discussion. You can't name them and you can't cut a promo even to your dogs.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think this thread needs to be moved to the men of wrestling section.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

While I don't disagree that adding a little muscle-mass would strengthen Punk's credibility, I honestly couldn't care less about anything wrestling-related. 

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Skyfall said:


> I thought WWE provided their _superstars_ with trainers and some what of a nutritional expert? I know Cena has one, they included it on his DVD. With all that help, I feel like Punk's body would naturally reflect a better physique if he was putting in proper time at the gym and dieting properly. If this is the case, then Punk is just not giving a damn. That upsets me that he is the WWE champion, but doesn't necessarily care.
> 
> If it's not the case, then I hope he retains at NOC.


yea.. wtf. all these guys need to do is do wwe shows, travel, eat, and work out. how hard is that? theres no excuse for it really.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wrestling in 2012.

15 page thread on how much muscle a guy should have.

I hope the majority of you are women.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

lol since when did everyone get infected with Vinces disease and become obsessed with muscles and size.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

if i was mcmahon i would tell him to add some muscle because i know there's a lot of people out there like the op who respect people depending on how good of shape they're in. i mean he kinda has a junky body. me personally though, how good or bad someone's physique is means nothing. nobody entertains with they're physique. actually a fat or less in shape person is funnier to look at and stands our more. if you're being entertained by muscle, then well... yea.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I would personally put some more work in if i was him, but if he doesn't want or have to, meh.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

It's not that I like muscles more than mic skills or in-ring skills, it's the fact that he is the title holder for a year and one of the top guys in the company.

There is no excuse for him not to have a better physique.

It's part of his job.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I love the idea used throughout this fan that if CM Punk starts lifting, he will suddenly look like Ryback.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Wrestling in 2012.
> 
> 15 page thread on how much muscle a guy should have.
> 
> I hope the majority of you are women.



There wouldn't be any complaints if this wasn't a scripted sport because then we would know he's legit. For a guy that calls himself the "Best in the World" he comes off pretty sloppy in the ring and looks like a couch potato. When Bret called himself the best I believed it. Every top star before I would not make eye contact with. Punk, however, does not look physically intimidating. If your "champion" looks like he could get his ass kicked at Starbucks then it's time to put the belt on someone else.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Put me in the octagon with Punk and he wouldn't even last 30 seconds before I knock his pizza hut delivering, no gym hitting, sloppy wrestling, viewership losing, never main eventing, couldn't even last with Beth while fcking, 97 lb ass.

You don't even have to be some e-tough guy to accomplish such easy tasks. And we're supposed to believe he's the toughest guy in the pro wrestling universe? Who are they kidding?


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Get over it. He is a great wrestler, who cares if he looks normal.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

BehindYou said:


> Looking 'legit' in the eyes of casuals & especially kids is a huge part of being over... To say your size/body doesn't matter to the WWE universe isn't true regardless of whether you think it matters or not.
> If punk looked like a threat, kids would see him as one.
> 
> To whoever mentioned Anderson silva, 1) wwe isn't real so its irrelevant 2) silva's still shredded


1. Of course it's relevant. If people don't think it's credible that someone not too muscular can be a great fighter it shows that that has all to do with ignorance.

2. No he isn't, someone like GSP is shredded. That doesn't by any means say that Anderson isn't very well trained, he just doesn't show it as much as some others. Here's an example, and remember that MMA is a sport where they diet and cut weight so if that didn't take place he would look fatter.









And this is of course someone that would destroy almost everyone in the WWE locker room (Lesnar being one exception).


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

antdvda said:


> It's not that I like muscles more than mic skills or in-ring skills, it's the fact that he is the title holder for a year and one of the top guys in the company.
> 
> There is no excuse for him not to have a better physique.
> 
> It's part of his job.


Despite his so called bad physique CM Punk has managed to get to the number two spot in the company, if anything that should be regarded as more of an achievement than reaching it through bodybuilding means. Personally, it restores my faith in Professional Wrestling and the fact that Vince isn't just willing to push people who have "the look". CM Punk got where he is through being entertaining and putting on solid wrestling matches, not just by lifting weights. He could spend a little more time in the gym, not so much bulking up as just losing the extra weight he may have gained. But as the number two guy in the company and the amount of traveling/media that is required of him, I don't blame him for wanting to relax outside of work.

In response to your claims of "It's part of his job", I completely disagree. His job is to make money through various different means, which he has done substantially over the past couple of years and yes, he did it with this terrible physique people seem to be complaining about. Difference is good! People relate to different people, he doesn't need to be 6'5, 270lbs to matter in the world of Professional Wrestling.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> 1. Of course it's relevant. If people don't think it's credible that someone not too muscular can be a great fighter it shows that that has all to do with ignorance.
> 
> 2. No he isn't, someone like GSP is shredded. That doesn't by any means say that Anderson isn't very well trained, he just doesn't show it as much as some others. Here's an example, and remember that MMA is a sport where they diet and cut weight so if that didn't take place he would look fatter.
> 
> ...


Isnt Anderson Silva UFC Middleweight Champion? WWE title is a heavyweight title.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

So, basically, you have to have a certain physique to get into the business of pretending to beat some one up.

All this bitching really just translates to one thing. "I find Punk difficult to fap to"


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

While I disagree with him having to put on mass, a better diet to get a lower body fat % would really help the gut. His shoulders and chest have improved quite a lot since a few months ago, but the gut has suffered with the obvious bulking he's done to increase those areas. In other words, we can't have it both ways. We can't complain about a gut when a guy is bulking to put on weight to make other areas larger and then bitch about how skinny he is when he's cutting. Some guys just don't have the ability and genetics to turn their body around that quickly.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Punk's physique is disappointing because he is not fat enough. If he wants to be a megastar, he has to be as fat as Yokozuna and fatter than Brodus Clay. Punk being 600 LBS would increase ratings to 10.5.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

In the words of the great Scott Steiner "HE'S FAT!"

Seriously is amazing how much out of shape he has gotten in the past year. I'm willing to be he hasn't worked out in 4-5 months easily. His ring work has become slower and sloppier as well.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't understand why the western world in general is obsessed with the muscular look. Being muscular does not always mean you'll perform better. Plus, I think WWE tries to sell Punk's "martial arts background" more. What's more, everyone's body reacts differently to weight lifting.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Loader230 said:


> Isnt Anderson Silva UFC Middleweight Champion? WWE title is a heavyweight title.


Yes. I took him because he weighs somewhat like Punk without cutting weight and dieting, and it's one of the best examples that looks mean very little when it comes to fighting skill. The best HW in the world in MMA for a long time was a chubby Russian (Fedor Emelianenko) who didn't weigh that much more than Punk and was clearly fatter.

Sure, Punk's size isn't completely credible to be the best HW in the world, but then again most wrestlers that are bigger fail to perform their moves so they look credible. Suspension of disbelief is extremely necessary in pro wrestling.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ugh :kenny: this forum sometimes...

Punk could use some more tone and bulk up slightly. It wouldn't hurt. However he's still bigger than the average guy by quite a shot.

Don't compare bryan. bryan is bulky

Nobody should ever compare HBK and Y2J. They had legit muscle and looked ripped

His workrate wouldn't slow down if he was good at doing it. Also, Ziggler indeed does have a better physique and HAS put on a long epic match before. See Ziggler vs Bryan, champ vs champ


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

It's funny, but at the same time annoying, how desperate most of the IWC is defending Punk looking like the guy you see delivering you Domino's or Pizza Hut. Punk hasn't impressed me overall since the SES. The way he looks doesn't help. At least then, he had the sinister heel to go with it. There's no reason he shouldn't lift any weights and do some crunches.

Lets use Austin Aries as an example. (*Awaits smarky TNA crack*)

*Here's how he look when he was in the Indies/ROH:*








*As TNA World Heavyweight Champion:*









How hard is it? More time in the gym and a little less time on kicks.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

He definitely needs to put on some muscles. The idea that this pedestrian looking joke can beat the Big Show or Mark Henry is laughable in every way possible. I'm not even that crazy about "looking muscular", it's just that Punk looks _extra_ "normal" and considering his height, he could easily look a lot more like a star. No wonder he fails to draw in viewers, really.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

He's fine as he is. He would look weird if he got ripped like Rock, Orton, etc.
Punk is punk, thats who he is. That who he will always be.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Why are you people still uppity about this?

He just needs to run the treadmill and do some ab-centric exercises, crunches or whatever they are called in English. 

That's it.
He doesn't need fucking roids and I don't know what; it's not like we are asking that he looks like Batista or Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

He doesn't need to put on more muscle, he needs to put on more fat. He needs to be Yokozuna fat.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't really mind look. As long as he can still wrestle well. Even so, part of his character is not fitting the mould. Anyway, I thought a lot here hated the jacked up look Orton/Cena have 



Choke2Death said:


> He definitely needs to put on some muscles.


He actually has a good deal of muscle. When looking at his arms you see. Although he would look better if toned more(ie drop some of the fat from his chest/stomach).


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

He does look like an average guy. He should at least lift some weights Spongebob style...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's the deal. I keep seeing _"he needs to put on more muscle and lose the stomach fat"_. You aren't going to do that at the same time unless you're genetically blessed. You bulk to put on muscle then cut to take off the excess mass. If he's on a bulking cycle like it looks due to his increase in shoulder/chest/neck then he's taking in more calories than his body needs, putting on weight. How many crunches/situps you do mean jackshit for visible abs in reality if your diet isn't aiming for a low body fat percentage which is the cutting stage. He can't do both at once.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

remember mason ryan?, damn that guy is the future of the WWE right?, he is such an awesome wrestler and he talks so damn well in the mic even the rock gets goosebumps, and lets not forget about scott steiner, he is like....the best wrestler and promo worker in the universe for god's sake


idiots


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never understood some peoples obsessions with size and muscle, i don't care as long as they can wrestle, have charisma, good mic skills etc It's a bunch of guys pretending to fight (and most of the moves aren't realistic anyway) plus i don't watch wrestling to look at the guys bodies...


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Mordar said:


> remember mason ryan?, damn that guy is the future of the WWE right?, he is such an awesome wrestler and he talks so damn well in the mic even the rock gets goosebumps, and lets not forget about scott steiner, he is like....the best wrestler and promo worker in the universe for god's sake
> 
> 
> idiots


fpalm You obviously don't get what they're saying. No one is saying have him look like Mason Ryan. Just put on SOME muscle and do some crunches and lose that damn gut. Stop assuming we want him to be muscle-bound.

And yes, Steiner is a promo genius.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

straightedge891 said:


> fpalm You obviously don't get what they're saying. No one is saying have him look like Mason Ryan. Just put on SOME muscle and do some crunches and lose that damn gut. Stop assuming we want him to be muscle-bound.
> 
> And yes, Steiner is a promo genius.


Punk barely has a gut i don't see it. You're looking way too hard at him. He seems in good shape. No visible jelly roles and he can karate kick the shit out of ******. How doesn't really need to put on muscle he looks fine the way he is. Even most women aren't this critical. You guys are all pretty gay for this thread.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Who gives a shit if has visible muscle or not.

The baddest mutherfucker on the planet looks like this:










He made a career out of beating the shit out of giant muscle men.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It's a problem his entire career and a big reason why he will never be a brand carrier or a star on the real top level, we talked about it a lot, in wrestling it's all about the presentation, there are no weight divisions, no real "skills" in ring, you need to present a believable story for viewers to buy. It doesn't matter if it's Rey Mysterio winning against all odds in matches with Show and Kane, or Ryback dominating jobbers. In Punk's case, you can't buy him either way because of the way they're selling him. I will never forget last year when a guy as skinny as Punk THREATENED a 4 times his size Kevin Nash. That was just ridiculous even beyond the limits of the wrestling business. And it's not just with a huge, muscular guy like Nash, even when he tried to sell himself as a badass against Lawler and Ace, you just can't buy it in any way with the way it looks because of how phony it is. Not once random viewers asked me how the hell this guy is the world champion and I have no answer for them.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Who gives a shit if has visible muscle or not.
> 
> The baddest mutherfucker on the planet looks like this:
> 
> ...


As stated many times, this is *PRO WRESTLING.*



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Punk barely has a gut i don't see it. You're looking way too hard at him. He seems in good shape. No visible jelly roles and he can karate kick the shit out of ******. How doesn't really need to put on muscle he looks fine the way he is. Even most women aren't this critical. You guys are all pretty gay for this thread.


No gut? 









Yeah. I just look too hard. He doesn't look fine. And I'm pretty sure women are way more critical than this. And aren't as ignorant as the last sentence in your post.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Hilarious how people can selectively suspend their disbelief for all the wacky shit that WWE has done over the years, but when one of their top guys isn't big and muscular, it just totally kills believability in their eyes.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> It's a problem his entire career and a big reason why he will never be a brand carrier or a star on the real top level, we talked about it a lot, in wrestling it's all about the presentation, there are no weight divisions, no real "skills" in ring, you need to present a believable story for viewers to buy. It doesn't matter if it's Rey Mysterio winning against all odds in matches with Show and Kane, or Ryback dominating jobbers. In Punk's case, you can't buy him either way because of the way they're selling him. I will never forget last year when a guy as skinny as Punk THREATENED a 4 times his size Kevin Nash. That was just ridiculous even beyond the limits of the wrestling business. And it's not just with a huge, muscular guy like Nash, even when he tried to sell himself as a badass against Lawler and Ace, you just can't buy it in any way with the way it looks because of how phony it is. Not once random viewers asked me how the hell this guy is the world champion and I have no answer for them.


It was far more ridiculous that the decripit, slow Nash could be seen as a threat. Bigger and better people than Nash have fallen to mediocre middleweights in MMA. Hong Man Choi is bigger than Nash, has actually beaten Semmy f'n Schilt in kickboxing, but lost to the small Minowa, who isn't near top 10 in his weight class, in MMA.

Goldberg is a far more believable physical threat than Nash ever was, and little Jericho obviously took him down a notch in the locker room. Of course that doesn't include the kayfabe skills that Goldberg is supposed to have, but still.

So as seen, at least in the first example, things like that do happen in real life. But still it's supposed to be less believable in wrestling than all the moves that are impossible to perform on an unwilling opponent?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Mordar said:


> remember mason ryan?, damn that guy is the future of the WWE right?, he is such an awesome wrestler and he talks so damn well in the mic even the rock gets goosebumps, and lets not forget about scott steiner, he is like....the best wrestler and promo worker in the universe for god's sake
> 
> 
> idiots


-1
shut the hell up and read at least one post in a thread before you post.

and Steiner is good.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


> As stated many times, this is *PRO WRESTLING.*


And pro wrestling is basically fantasy MMA.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

So the majority of the defenses for this are:

1) if MMA guys can look weak - so can punk

2) it's a gay thing to criticize a wrestlers physique

3) if he lifts weights he will turn into a Mason Ryan sized roid addict

4) if he builds his physique his mic or ring skills will suffer


So basically you all are saying that there are no real excuses for him to look like that.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

antdvda said:


> So the majority of the defenses for this are:
> 
> 1) if MMA guys can look weak - so can punk
> 
> ...


End thread/


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

The OP is correct.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

A multimillion dollar athlete isn't going to take advice from some jabroni's on a forum.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

If you're worried about Punk's muscle mass, you've sipped Vince McMahon's Kool-Aid. There's a reason Bobby Lashley was pushed more than Brian Kendrick, and you're buying into that line of thinking by prioritizing physique over ability.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

antdvda said:


> So the majority of the defenses for this are:
> 
> 1) if MMA guys can look weak - so can punk
> 
> ...


Your conclusion is completely nonsensical in relation to at least one of the point. What works in MMA should work in pro wrestling because pro wrestling has always been a fictional sport where all kinds of "fighters" can test who is the best in the world under fairly open rules. Even WWE itself has made the comparison tons of times, and are continuing to do it with Lesnar and his new style.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ZOMG YEA MUSCLEZ


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

So instead of discussing a wrestler's wrestling ability and mic skills, we discuss his look. He doesn't have the look of a champion? CM Punk very much has the look of a champion, because he is the champion.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

this thread has gone 19 pages?wow


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I will admit that Jake the Snake had a similar build and is a legend.



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

antdvda said:


> I will admit that Jake the Snake had a similar build and is a legend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Jake the Snake was heavy though. I think he was about 240.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

lancaster223 said:


> Jake the Snake was heavy though. I think he was about 240.


I think he weighed more but had a similar build.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

deadman18 said:


> So instead of discussing a wrestler's wrestling ability and mic skills, we discuss his look. He doesn't have the look of a champion? CM Punk very much has the look of a champion, because he is the champion.


Is he a larger-than-life champion? Nope.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

deadman18 said:


> So instead of discussing a wrestler's wrestling ability and mic skills, we discuss his look.* He doesn't have the look of a champion? CM Punk very much has the look of a champion, because he is the champion.*



Gonna wait for common sense to be made.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

antdvda said:


> So the majority of the defenses for this are:
> 
> 1) if MMA guys can look weak - so can punk
> 
> ...


This.

Oh, and yeah, I'll just keep quoting myself, since I basically said all that there is to it:



Zankman Jack said:


> Why are you people still uppity about this?
> 
> He just needs to run the treadmill and do some ab-centric exercises, crunches or whatever they are called in English.
> 
> ...


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


>


What? 
At least Kane is big and has muscle and has the form of being larger than life.
And what do you idiots not understand about SOME MUSCLE?


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

CM PUNK is wrestler not an a bodybuilder.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

antdvda said:


> You look pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Are you Kevin Nash?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Gang said:


> CM PUNK is wrestler not an a bodybuilder.


Doesn't mean he can't put on SOME muscle and do some crunches to rid himself of that gut.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


> Doesn't mean he can't put on SOME muscle and do some crunches to rid himself of that gut.


He can, and he probably is trying. When you gain weight you have to eat more than your body needs, which means you'll get a little plumper. At least when you're focusing gaining weight naturally. Losing the fat on his stomach is more a diet thing, and cardio training, than doing crunches though.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> He can, and he probably is trying. When you gain weight you have to eat more than your body needs, which means you'll get a little plumper. At least when you're focusing gaining weight naturally. Losing the fat on his stomach is more a diet thing, and cardio training, than doing crunches though.


Hopefully he is. He's had the gut for a long while now. As long as there is some way he can get rid of it and he does it, its fine.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

straightedge891 said:


> Hopefully he is. He's had the gut for a long while now. As long as there is some way he can get rid of it and he does it, its fine.


Then he can't get bigger. He won't be taking in the caloric intake needed to.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If it's true about the 5 Pepsis a day then there might be something in that lol. Hard to gain muscle mass on a diet of sugary soda drinks.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

That's because he's straight edge, unlike a lot of people, he's drug free.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

He genetically can't get that much bigger, he's even stated this.

But fuck that shit, take steroids, fuck heart failure and death, as long as he gets bigger and BECOMEZ LARGER DEN LIFE!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Stop.
Talking.
About.
Getting.
Bigger.
We.
Just.
Want.
Abs.

Basically... It's not like he even CAN get that much bigger, sans some extreme workouts, diets and minor enhancements.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> He genetically can't get that much bigger, he's even stated this.
> 
> But fuck that shit, take steroids, fuck heart failure and death, as long as he gets bigger and BECOMEZ LARGER DEN LIFE!


have u ever lifted in ur life kid? punk has the physique of a homeless person 

he dosent need to get bigger he just needs to fucking cut up and get more defined.. is it really that fucking hard to do? 


Put him on a low carb diet and do cardio everyday with weights and he would get in good shape in no time... Punk probably eats fucking mcdonalds everyday on the road no wonder he looks like shit. im sure a guy like cena would help him out with his diet and training too


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*YOU* want abs. Who's to say he isn't getting a nudge from backstage to put on bulk?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> *YOU* want abs. Who's to say he isn't getting a nudge from backstage to put on bulk?


If that bulk isn't going to somehow transition into a more muscular and larger overall frame, why would they want him to be chubby?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> If that bulk isn't going to somehow transition into a more muscular and larger overall frame, why would they want him to be chubby?


He has gotten bigger, especially in the shoulders/arms. The average person doesn't have a rapid transition. 

If he cuts down then half the forum bitches about him being too small. It's a lose/lose really.


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

Every wrestler should look like this, screw those vanilla midgets.


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

How long until someone here brings a "CM Chunk" sign?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> He has gotten bigger, especially in the shoulders/arms. The average person doesn't have a rapid transition.
> 
> If he cuts down then half the forum bitches about him being too small. It's a lose/lose really.


Well, the "lump in the abdomen" section is something that has nothing to do with him being "big" or "small", though. 
I know that it ain't easy, especially for someone busy as him, but I hope he tries. 

So, my final note: nothing wrong with him getting a bit bigger, but he should get more defined. No one is asking for a hulk mass of humanity.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Most of the main event guys develop a bit of a gut during their career. Especially the guys that were cycling off steroids.


Hogan
Bret
Shawn
Taker
Austin
Edge
Triple H
Chris Jericho
JBL
Ric Flair



All of these guys had a belly at one point when they were Main Eventing.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Most of the main event guys develop a bit of a gut during their career. Especially the guys that were cycling off steroids.
> 
> 
> Hogan
> ...


Posts that get skipped over ^^^


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> He can, and he probably is trying. When you gain weight you have to eat more than your body needs, which means you'll get a little plumper. At least when you're focusing gaining weight naturally. Losing the fat on his stomach is more a diet thing, and cardio training, than doing crunches though.


You can't cardio train as often when you are building mass to cut muscle...

He should be able to work his abs just fine though, unless there's some type of injury we don't know about.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob the Jobber said:


> *YOU* want abs. Who's to say he isn't getting a nudge from backstage to put on bulk?


His bulk is sure going fucking terrible then since hes gaining mostly fat.. Dreamer bulk mode achieved


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol CM Punk isn't even fat, this thread is ridiculous. Maybe if he reached Big Shows girth then this thread would be warranted. Shouldn't even be looking at his abs anyway. ****.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another 15+ page Punk thread that has turned into hilarity and full on embarrassment? What's new?
Punk LOVES to eat but he also lives in the gym. Now that he's older, Punk kinda needs to realize that what he eats is far more important than how long he stays on a treadmill. 

Hilarious and mean thread, though. He already has a complex about feeling fat.


Edit: I'd bang the hell out of hobo Punk but not 280+ day title reign Punk.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

straightedge891 said:


> fpalm You obviously don't get what they're saying. No one is saying have him look like Mason Ryan. Just put on SOME muscle and do some crunches and lose that damn gut. Stop assuming we want him to be muscle-bound.
> 
> And yes, Steiner is a promo genius.


it's funny tho that most of the IWC criticize punk and call him "a hobo look" and all sort of crap when I'm pretty sure 99% of them can't even lift a remote and are as overweight as hell

the guy is fine, pretty sure he is getting more weight lately so he can gain strenght and "bulk up" and I'm pretty sure he has more strength and muscle than all of the IWC combined



CM Jewels said:


> Hilarious how people can selectively suspend their disbelief for all the wacky shit that WWE has done over the years, but when one of their top guys isn't big and muscular, it just totally kills believability in their eyes.


^this, it's so freaking retarded



> -1
> shut the hell up and read at least one post in a thread before you post.
> 
> and Steiner is good.


all I've read is people complaining about punk putting on some muscle and looking fat, I haven't seen so much men in a single thread so fixated about another man's look when I'm sure more than half of them don't even know how muscle works, it's freaking retarded

and steiner it's awesome, he is such an awesome wrestler with such awesome muscles that he doesn't look stiff at all in the ring, not a single bit

again, idiots


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Mordar said:


> it's funny tho that most of the IWC criticize punk and call him "a hobo look" and all sort of crap when I'm pretty sure 99% of them can't even lift a remote and are as overweight as hell
> 
> the guy is fine, pretty sure he is getting more weight lately so he can gain strenght and "bulk up" and I'm pretty sure he has more strength and muscle than all of the IWC combined
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

All the people say that they could beat Punk up post a picture of what you look like please cause I just find those comment hilarious


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

Vin Ghostal said:


> If you're worried about Punk's muscle mass, you've sipped Vince McMahon's Kool-Aid. There's a reason Bobby Lashley was pushed more than Brian Kendrick, and you're buying into that line of thinking by prioritizing physique over ability.




Punk is not an athlete and doesn't look physically intimidating that's why most people can't take him seriously. If you're gonna tell everyone you're a bad ass at least look like a bad ass. Georges St. Pierre is 5'10 175lbs and I'm sure he'd beat the fuck out of Lashley.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

peejay said:


> Every wrestler should look like this, screw those vanilla midgets.


Is this freak living again ? Nevermind, this thread is a burlesque festival, welcome in the odd world of wrestling fans, bigger than life ! :cool2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

His look is fine for the in4y circuit but I can't actually believe Punk can beat 4own Mark Henry or Ryback or the list goes on...Phil Brooks 'my ba4' probably can't even bo4yslam Funkasaurus. That's a problem when you're the WWE champ/'best wrestler' in the worl4. Now Ryback...he'4 slam Funky through the ring. I'm not saying I prefer the bigger over the not...but when you have a locker room of bigger than life stars...yeah punk looks in4y.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i like the way he looks. reminds me of how original ecw wrestlers looked back in the day. i'd rather see a guy like that be champion, with mic skills and in-ring ability, than a guy built like the hulk, crap mic and in-ring skills, like batista. that "shoot" trash talking he did to lawler on raw was better than anything batista did in his entire career.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have much room to talk, but he did look like he was putting on some pounds around the waist.

Maybe a lot more sit-ups and push-ups and a protein shake a day. He doesn't necessarily need to do more weight lifting because he doesn't need to get big, just get more cut/lean.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol what a gay thread.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

stadw0n306 said:


> Lol what a gay thread.


what you never get pissed watching wrestling when the guys aren't built enough? if punk had six pack abs then it would be so much more believable him being champ. soft belly just kills all suspension of disbelief when they pretend to beat each other up and he wins. i know i fucking hate it.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

Jingoro said:


> what you never get pissed watching wrestling when the guys aren't built enough? if punk had *six pack abs *then it would be so much more believable him being champ. soft belly just kills all suspension of disbelief when they pretend to beat each other up and he wins. i know i fucking hate it.


What does a six pack abs have to do with wrestling???
As far as I recall, Neither Bret Hart, Taker, Shawn Michaels,; none of the had six pack abs.

Speaking of Shawn, there you have a skinny MoFo yet nobody complained.

I think you shouldn't mix your personal male preferences with the wrestling part.

Gain some weight, absoultely, I agree. But six pack abs??? Ok...


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Don_Licra said:


> What does a six pack abs have to do with wrestling???
> As far as I recall, Neither Bret Hart, Taker, Shawn Michaels,; none of the had six pack abs.
> 
> Speaking of Shawn, there you have a skinny MoFo yet nobody complained.
> ...


i made a sarcastic remark regarding all the "soft belly" comments and this entire thread in general. i guess that went over your head. my feeling on this is who gives a shit. i can't believe there are people watching guys pretending to fight each other on tv and are actually bothered by one of the wrestler's physique. tensai is a greasy ball of fat, but that's not why i dislike him. i dislike him cuz he sucks. i like cm punk cuz he's usually really good on the mic and can wrestle. if he gained a few and got a softer belly that doesn't really make him any worse of a wrestler. he's not grossly out of shape and i've seen no evidence of him slowing down in the ring. it's just funny as hell to me that 40 year old guys even notice this, are agitated by it, and are posting about it online. how gay is that? maybe take a week off and don't watch any wrestling cuz you are obviously way too obsessed to the point you're going gay. i could understand if an important player on your fav team was under-performing and he looked out of shape, but fake wrestling? huh?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk just needs some more definition in his stomach is all. Everything else is fine hes just looking a bit on the flab side there.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Really? A 24 page thread about CM Punk's body? Who cares? It's not like he looks like Samoa Joe.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Coming from the guy who has Bryan in his signature who looks even more of a regular joe than Punk.
> 
> Anyway Punk looks fine.


Bryan looks swoll as hell for his height and frame. Absolutely does not look like a regular joe. His height is closer to regular joe, but his fitness level is much higher than Punk's.

Punk looks like he coasts through mandatory WWE workouts and does zero excersize in his offtime. If he worked out even a moderate amount, his biceps at the very least would look noticably bigger. But they stay looking like a normal dude's who doesn't lift at all.

Tbh, based on Punk's frame, Punk's arms look like he maybe does 50 pushups a day and that's it. Actually, if he did that many his arms would probably look bigger by now. So maybe 20-30 pushups a day. He clearly works harder on his promos than he does his body.




kobra860 said:


> Really? A 24 page thread about CM Punk's body? Who cares? It's not like he looks like Samoa Joe.


true, but Samoa Joe isn't a 300+ straight day WWE champion who's being put over guys with double his strength level either.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> He clearly works harder on his promos than he does his body.


Yeah, maybe he should take a page out of Mason Ryan's book and spend more time in the gym and less time showing any ounce of personality on television, because he would obviously be in a much higher place in the company if he were to do that.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Well done to everybody in this thread that is feeding the justification of pushing talentless roid jocks in the WWE.
Punk doesn't have a granite physique or huge muscles, but he is still 6'2 and about 220lbs which is a big guy by regular standards.
If I would make one complaint it would be that he could use a bit of cutting to get some abs, but it doesn't bother me, I'm only bothered about his promos and wrestling.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

He does lift..like the whole WWE program.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Crowking said:


> You can't cardio train as often when you are building mass to cut muscle...
> 
> He should be able to work his abs just fine though, unless there's some type of injury we don't know about.


I know, I said he can't get size and definition at the same time.

You can't remove fat from a specific part of your body by training that area so working the abs won't help if those abs are covered with fat. If anything that will make the stomach pout out more.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Bryan looks swoll as hell for his height and frame. Absolutely does not look like a regular joe. His height is closer to regular joe, but his fitness level is much higher than Punk's.
> 
> Punk looks like he coasts through mandatory WWE workouts and does zero excersize in his offtime. If he worked out even a moderate amount, his biceps at the very least would look noticably bigger. But they stay looking like a normal dude's who doesn't lift at all.
> 
> Tbh, based on Punk's frame, Punk's arms look like he maybe does 50 pushups a day and that's it. Actually, if he did that many his arms would probably look bigger by now. So maybe 20-30 pushups a day. He clearly works harder on his promos than he does his body.


And perhaps you should work harder on reading up on muscle growth than posting if you think that doing 50 push ups a day makes you grow big arms. Punk is quite obviously someone that lifts weights, even though he isn't really big.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

Well for all you people here posting that he needs to gain muscle to look the part of the champion to make it more believable are just being pathetic, I mean if that's the road you want to go down then on Cena would have the championship as he is a big guy and if you want believable then no other wrestler would be able to compete against him to beat him. Same goes with Sheamus as well. 

I don't think Punk needs to put more muscle/weight on he is how he is always have been and so far as I can tell always will be. I mean when Triple H was digging at him and his size he still didn't do anything about it so what I can tell is the WWE is happy with the way he is or he wouldn't have been the champion for as long as he has. I can see that he is going to lose it at the Night of Champions with him being a heel now and the fact John Cena is in his home town. So all this moaning won't be happening then.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Ted_DiBiaseJR said:


> I can see that he is going to lose it at the Night of Champions with him being a heel now and the fact John Cena is in his home town. So all this moaning won't be happening then.


It's of course a bit off topic but doing that would be the worst thing WWE can do. They need a really strong heel, both for Cena and for the Rock, and to have Punk lose the title just as he's fully turned heel would remove everything that he's build up. To have him retain, after all the talk about respect and the actions in relation to that, and in Cena's hometown where Cena will be the cheered face, would really make him the strong heel though. Even better if he won clean, although that's going too far into utopian lands.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Punk should at least start doing some god damn sit ups and ab workouts! His stomach is all flabby and everything


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk is pretty much fine the way he is now, maybe he can cut a bit of his belly but it's no big deal. 
I think the WWE likes him having the strap in combination with having the wellness program.
If someone would suggest that wrestlers are on the juice the WWE can just point to Punk and deny it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> It's a problem his entire career and a big reason why he will never be a brand carrier or a star on the real top level, we talked about it a lot, in wrestling it's all about the presentation, there are no weight divisions, no real "skills" in ring, you need to present a believable story for viewers to buy. It doesn't matter if it's Rey Mysterio winning against all odds in matches with Show and Kane, or Ryback dominating jobbers. In Punk's case, you can't buy him either way because of the way they're selling him. I will never forget last year when a guy as skinny as Punk THREATENED a 4 times his size Kevin Nash. That was just ridiculous even beyond the limits of the wrestling business. And it's not just with a huge, muscular guy like Nash, even when he tried to sell himself as a badass against Lawler and Ace, you just can't buy it in any way with the way it looks because of how phony it is. Not once random viewers asked me how the hell this guy is the world champion and I have no answer for them.


*Yea i will never ever forget when he threatend Nash, he lookd like a midget to Nash :lmao*


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Yea i will never ever forget when he threatend Nash, he lookd like a midget to Nash :lmao*


Nearly everyone looks like a midget to Nash though.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

And Nash looks like a cripple next to most guys.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish he did it...when he debuted! so he would get the mainevent status more faster and we wouldn't get that much Orton/Cena.

In this moment it doesn't matter he already has the push and gonna retire in a couple of years..that said theres nothing wrong with him losing dat gut.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

Don_Licra said:


> What does a six pack abs have to do with wrestling???
> As far as I recall, Neither Bret Hart, Taker, Shawn Michaels,; none of the had six pack abs.
> 
> Speaking of Shawn, there you have a skinny MoFo yet nobody complained.
> ...


lol at punk marks
HBK in his prime looked like he could beat punk in 1 second


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

uknoww said:


> lol at punk marks
> HBK in his prime looked like he could beat punk in 1 second


I agree!


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

uknoww said:


> lol at punk marks
> HBK in his prime looked like he could beat punk in 1 second


Yeah steroids do wonders. Nash looks pathetic I will not believe that he will beat Punk especially with his crapy and fucked up legs. 
Eddie, Michaels, Jericho, Benoit, Orton, Mysterio, etc all of them used steroids. Punk doesn't use them and it doesnt make you stronger it will just make you bigger, people should seperate strength of fighting with bodybuilders because I assure that they will get there ass kicked no matter how big they're. Nash and show are bigger than guys like Fedor, Silva, Do Santos and those guys will kick there asses in 2 seconds. You people are living in a fantasy world, Cena will die in MMA or anything thats even lower. Of course people will say WWE is different no it isn't, if Fedor is in WWE will that change his strength. Punk clearly knows how to fight becaus he knows and learns from a lot of fighters.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

uknoww said:


> lol at punk marks
> HBK in his prime looked like he could beat punk in 1 second


Big Show looks like he could beat most people in one second. What's your point?


----------



## JakeMyles (Apr 11, 2012)

I think Kevin Nash has started a wrestlingforum account. If Punk should lift some weights, how about in return 90% of the roster learn how to fucking act/captivate an audience (or even wrestle, for that matter).


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

JakeMyles said:


> I think Kevin Nash has started a wrestlingforum account. If Punk should lift some weights, how about in return 90% of the roster learn how to fucking act/captivate an audience (or even wrestle, for that matter).


Tell me again how did he ever captivate an audience? 

And last time I checked, 65% of the roster can wrestle better than him.

Most of Punk's matches are sloppy-fests. Honestly don't even know what's so special about his ring work. He's basically a glorified Tough Enough trainee when it comes to executing wrestling moves.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

All you need is a pic of Ric Flair and the thread could be closed.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

lancaster223 said:


> Tell me again how did he ever captivate an audience?
> 
> And last time I checked, 65% of the roster can wrestle better than him.
> 
> Most of Punk's matches are sloppy-fests. Honestly don't even know what's so special about his ring work. He's basically a glorified Tough Enough trainee when it comes to executing wrestling moves.


Lets just say you don't know what you're talking about and move on.


----------



## Sexyama (Aug 25, 2012)

Punk will never be a big meat head


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

i agree, punk doesn't look legit at all.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mankind says hello.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This thread is still going..? Lets settle it once and for all:

Punk does not take steroids like 99% of former WWE champions did, hence he is not going to be as big and jacked as them. It is BIOLOGICALLY IMPOSSIBLE for a natural athlete with average genetics to get the kind of physique you people think he should have, without injecting testosterone which I can only assume goes against his lifestyle. Even a smaller physique like Cody or Ziggler is the result of steroids as well. I'm not even a punk fan, but that's just simple logic: Straight edge means no drugs, which we can assume includes anabolic steroids.

Now for people saying he's not believable because he's not jacked.. if you've watched any MMA you know that's a stupid thing to say. I present exhibit A, James Thompson vs Aleksander Emelianenko, one of the two fighters clearly looks the part of a typical WWE wrestler and the other does not, so surely the outcome will be the jacked guy winning according to you all?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

ZOMG I JUST WANNA SEE MUSCLES WHO CARES IF HE CAN PUT ON A BETTER SHOW THAN 95% OF THE COMPANY


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> This thread is still going..? Lets settle it once and for all:
> 
> Punk does not take steroids like 99% of former WWE champions did, hence he is not going to be as big and jacked as them. It is BIOLOGICALLY IMPOSSIBLE for a natural athlete with average genetics to get the kind of physique you people think he should have, without injecting testosterone which I can only assume goes against his lifestyle. Even a smaller physique like Cody or Ziggler is the result of steroids as well. I'm not even a punk fan, but that's just simple logic: Straight edge means no drugs, which we can assume includes anabolic steroids.
> 
> Now for people saying he's not believable because he's not jacked.. if you've watched any MMA you know that's a stupid thing to say. I present exhibit A, James Thompson vs Aleksander Emelianenko, one of the two fighters clearly looks the part of a typical WWE wrestler and the other does not, so surely the outcome will be the jacked guy winning according to you all?


I completely understand what you are saying, but WWE is entertainment. And it just so happens that a lot of people like watching big muscular guys become champions. Big and strong = Hero and champion a lot of times. But obviously, the business has changed and the "look" of a top superstar wrestler has become more realistic.

Nevertheless, there are people like myself that still prefer buff wrestlers as champions. Now, I'm not saying that people like CM Punk should not be a champion. They don't have to be big guys either. Champions should at least have some bicep muscles showing. For example, *remember the young Chris Jericho?* He was the definition of an athletically fit wrestler who was not too big and not too small.

*CM Punk could gain a little bit more muscle like young Chris Jericho.*  New Chris Jericho is a bit out of shape nowadays.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------

